# 4 Lug to 5 Lug conversion on s13



## Omerta11023 (Feb 3, 2008)

Anyone know of any good sites to show how to do the conversion?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

no pics, but still a good write up.
Nissan 240SX Performance Modification/4 lug to 5 lug conversion - Wikibooks, collection of open-content textbooks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

4 lug to 5 lug swap:

Front:
S14 SE 5-lug spindles with hubs.
S14 lower balljoint
(get aftermarket unit, Nissan dealers only sell the S14 balljoint with the lower control arm
which is not the same as an S13 control arm).
S14 strut mounting bolts
(they're larger than the S13 bolts, and you'll need to drill out the strut mounting holes on your struts).
S14 5 lug rotor.

Rear:
S14 5-lug (the Z32 non-turbo rear hub should also work).
(the rear is just a remove-and-replace operation with only 4 bolts).
S14 5 lug rotor.


----------



## Omerta11023 (Feb 3, 2008)

*oh boy*

well god damnit... 

i just replaced my lower control arms and tension rods less than a month ago...

talk about wasting my cash, i think ill wait until i do suspension and engine rebuild before i buy the s14 lower control arms and other bullshit.

Thanks for the help ill save this page for future refrence.

i just wanted to do 5 lug conversion to fit bigger brakes and have more wheels to choose from.


----------



## DarkPhoenix (May 24, 2005)

Ichiba makes a bolt on kit for the S13, using the S13 parts. They run between 450 and 600 for the set, and it will bolt on to your existing spindles. 

FRSport has them.


----------

